# What bloat can we remove?



## uberbdon (Jul 26, 2011)

Just got my new Razr Maxx today and am wanting to root just to remove bloat. Anybody know which files I can freeze without losing functionality?


----------



## eirikr88 (Aug 12, 2011)

I just got a Razr today and am curious to know the same.


----------



## uberbdon (Jul 26, 2011)

eirikr88 said:


> I just got a Razr today and am curious to know the same.


Did you take the OTA? I did and don't think there is a method to root 2.3.6


----------



## eirikr88 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hasn't popped up. I rooted and setup bootstrap already though. Running 2.3.5

Found this on xda. http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1492965
edit2: I found this also, list for bloatware removal/freeze http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1341770


----------



## Chief_Airborne (Jan 2, 2012)

I've got 2.3.6 and it rooted just fine.


----------

